# Grooming



## Pam and Denny (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi, I happened to run across this question and answer about cockapoos. I have basically just about had cocker spaniels all my life and have loved them
to death, they are smart and good company. Last year our Bear, a Red cocker had to be put to sleep because of cancer, I cried so much I thought that I was going to be physically sick. My husband and I talked it over and
over about getting another puppy and I decided that I would like a lap dog. We asked out vet to give us some ideas and it all boiled down to a cockapoo
which I had never heard of. He told us that you usually get a pretty healthy
dog when you get two breeds because the pup usually gets the best from each parent. Well we looked into it and that is how we got our little Bella.
She is amazing, loves to be loved and loves right back. She and my husband
have a ball playing with her toys. She comes to me to be cuddled and him to
rough house. We took her to a woman who cuts hair and she talked us into the face cut of a cocker and fuzzy little legs and a bib plume for her tail.
She is beautiful!!!!!! Her coloring is Silver Merle, different shapes of black and
gray. Well, just an idea of the haircut. Good luck to you, Pam G.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Any pictures?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi and welcome! 

Bella sounds beautiful  It would be lovely to see a piccy!


----------

